

Ask HN:  What are the most popular browser homepages? - sam_in_nyc

I'm trying to see what the internet population at large uses as their browser's homepage.  Google, iGoogle, NetVibes, PageFlakes, My Yahoo, MSN?  I can't find any statistics on this.  I'd very much appreciate it if anyone could find some data on this.<p>If you want to chime in with what you use, even though you're most likely an exception, I'm all ears!  It might make good discussion.  Mine is classic Google.
======
basil
I use about:blank because I do not always wish to go to the same page each
time I launch my browser, and I don't want to experience a slow start-up as my
browser loads a pre-defined home page.

Out of curiosity, if you find this data, what do you want to use it for?

------
KWD
I use MyYahoo, and have for what seems like forever. I have never understood
the appeal of the blank Google page as I like to see the latest news feeds (NY
Times, BBC, and such). I tried iGoogle, but still prefer the MyYahoo layout. I
also have my normal daily sites (Techmeme, Hacker News, local news) setup in
the Firefox bookmark toolbar.

On my work PC I've actually got Firefox setup with 4 tabs (work-related sites)
that load when I start it, though MyYahoo is set as the homepage there as
well.

------
lastkarrde
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newest>

Its always new.

~~~
apgwoz
I just use the front page, but using the new page probably makes more sense.
I'll undoubtably end up at the front page anyway.

------
catch404
<http://start.fedoraproject.org/> , though thats cause I just havn't changed
it.

------
andhapp
I have netvibes as my homepage

